# Hip Hop Nation edited?



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't been listening to this channel 24/7 since the change but when I have I noticed they've been editing all the songs. Does anyone know if this is a permanent change for all programs on this channel? I really hope not, what is the point of paying for an edited hip hop channel? That's what Sirius 1 is for.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

heisman6183 said:


> I haven't been listening to this channel 24/7 since the change but when I have I noticed they've been editing all the songs. Does anyone know if this is a permanent change for all programs on this channel? I really hope not, what is the point of paying for an edited hip hop channel? That's what Sirius 1 is for.


I agree with you, I spoke to customer support rep. She told me to keep sending email to [email protected] and let them know.

-LC


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Please call this number and complain. 888-635-5142 There is no phone bank someone will pick up.

I was told that they are working on it getting this channel and a few others uncensored.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

It has a XL tag and it is censored. Many of the rock channels like XMU and Lithium don't even have a XL tag and they are uncensored. I have the plan where I don't get the XL channels but to those who like that type of crud you should get your channel the way it was.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

What is odd is some songs are uncensored, and some are censored? Very odd, but I will be calling for sure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Typically it has been what XM has. While the vast majority of the songs on Squizz were unedited there was a radio edit played every once in a while as that was the only version of the song they had for some reason.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> Typically it has been what XM has. While the vast majority of the songs on Squizz were unedited there was a radio edit played every once in a while as that was the only version of the song they had for some reason.


They should have kept, the sirius playlists. All of the music was uncensored.


----------



## theninny (Oct 17, 2008)

thestaton said:


> Please call this number and complain. 888-635-5142 There is no phone bank someone will pick up.
> 
> I was told that they are working on it getting this channel and a few others uncensored.


Everybody that is upset needs to call, I just spoke with a person about this. She stated they have a list of complaints.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 4, 2008)

its because they used xm playlist and droped sirius playlist at the time of the merger


----------



## hanz_erichson (Jan 19, 2007)

reddice said:


> It has a XL tag and it is censored. Many of the rock channels like XMU and Lithium don't even have a XL tag and they are uncensored. I have the plan where I don't get the XL channels but to those who like that type of crud you should get your channel the way it was.


Since the channel merge, I've heard many censored songs on Lithium and not one uncensored song. Sirius XMU is still uncensored though. I haven't listened to enough Alt Nation to know what its status is.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

hanz_erichson said:


> Since the channel merge, I've heard many censored songs on Lithium and not one uncensored song. Sirius XMU is still uncensored though. I haven't listened to enough Alt Nation to know what its status is.


You're saying every song on Lithium has something cut out of it?

EVERY song?


----------

